# Macbeth Mafia [Day 8]



## Minnow (Aug 1, 2011)

_Fair is foul and foul is fair,
Hover through the fog and filthy air._


The night is quiet over the halls of Inverness, where our cast sleeps, awaiting their deaths...

Dawn will break in 48 hours. Those of you with night actions, send them in asap. If I receive all actions before the 48 hours, I might just cue the sun a little sooner.

EDIT: Kay, KR-9 has joined the game. Slight change of plans. just letting any with night actions know.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

As the sun rises over the hills of Scotland, something seems amiss in the air...

Our cast, waking slowly, assembles themselves in the Inverness courtyard. Grumbling sleepily, the slowly come to realize one of their number is missing. With great uncertainty and solemnity they creak open the only remaining door to find the body of *Squirrel*. Aghast at the bloody scene, one among them murmurs,

"The night has been unruly."
*
Squirrel *is dead. They were *not mafia.

*Sunset is in 48 hours.

EDIT@8-2-2011, 10:34 pm: Alright, extension for another 48 hours. But Night will begin for sure after that.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

*sigh* after a day of harsh and thorough discussion, the King chooses to make no decision at all, and to think things over for a few days.

Night phase begins. send in actions, etc.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

The sun rises. It was a quiet night, and nobody seems to be hurt.

Nobody has died.

Sunset in 48 hours.


----------



## Glace (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Doesn't give us many leads. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Hmm...Well....no, i have no leads. (this mafia game isnt getting alot of discussion)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Hmm... Well...no?

Does that mean you are actually withholding information?

If it does that's perfectly fine, but I would like to now if you actually have information. Because for some reason that made me particularly suspicious of you, for you could be mafia (therefore having a lead for every mafia member) or you could be a lucky inspector that got mafia first night. Unfortunately due to the nature of Mafia, I have to go with the more paranoid answer until proven otherwise.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

I have some, but I want to withhold it until later in the game, cause if i say it now, the mafia might come after me! (and that "Hmm well" was me thinking of my info)

Should we abstain or lynch? (I dont think we have, well, any info)


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

So... okay? You pretty much put a large target on yourself for the mafia.

What are we going to do?


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

I have info too, but I'm withholding it for the time being as well.

Not sure whether we should abstain or lynch either.


----------



## Mai (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

:| This isn't helpful at all! Who's king today, anyway?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Well, whoever was duncan should have became king the last day phase (we are currently on D2), so duncan should pick who has to be king today.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

I don't think that Duncan actually has to give up their royalty status.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Hmm... well we don't really have any leads except that the mafia might be experienced (Squirrel is experienced, so it would make sense about she was the first target), so that kind of half-rules out the less experienced players in this group.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Wait, who would actually want to target squirrel? 

And It doesnt actually matter who's duncan, cause duncan has absolutely nothing special beyond the first day.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*



DarkAura said:


> Wait, who would actually want to target squirrel?
> 
> And It doesnt actually matter who's duncan, cause duncan has absolutely nothing special beyond the first day.


Who would not want to target Squirrel?
She's experienced, and the experienced often goes first.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

True.

Anyway, what info do we have now? (It's really boring the first,well, second day)


----------



## Minnow (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Duncan is the King, and will remain King until dead or by choice. He can choose to give someone else his royalty at night. I guess I didn't make that clear. The town can vote or whatever, but the King makes the final daykill decision.

I know it sounds OP but I was experimenting with this game and attempted to balance things accordingly.


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Wait, so we don't know who the king is?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Apparently not. 

i dont think we have much info (it's day 1 after all) so *Abstain*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

It's day two, but absolutely nothing happened on day one, actually.

But yeah *abstaining.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

*Abstain,* I suppose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

I favor *abstaining*, as well.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

ugh, day 2 actually, I didn't say who the King was originally because I just assumed they would execute someone on the first day as the town's kill but I guess that didn't happen. It wasn't supposed to be withheld info but I guess that's how I'll have to play it now.

Anyway, the time for Day is up, so I think I'll from now on just go with what the town votes unless the King shows up and makes an order.

So the town has decided to abstain today.

_The moon rises. Night will last 48 hours. Send in those night actions._

This isn't working out too well...


----------



## Minnow (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

The sun rises once more. And our cast, sauntering into the plaza, finds to their surprise that nobody has been harmed during the night. For better or for worse.

Nobody has died. Sunset is in 48 hours.


----------



## Mai (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

... Inactive mafia, then? This is weird, but good. Any inspectors have info?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

That's nice.


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

It is indeed. Strange, though. 

By the way, I'm The King. The reason I haven't posted so far? A mix of forgetfulness and stupidity, with just a smidgen of bad luck. 

So, thoughts on who to lynch?


----------



## Flora (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Actually, I _do_ have info_!_

Hiya, I'm Lady Macduff.  I investigated Mai on Night 1 (the second night) and found her to be Mafia.

Obviously, we can't lynch her or she'll become queen. So, uh, any thoughts?

(also, Macduff, don't roleclaim; that'll make you an insta-target for Macbeth and we'll be _screwed)_


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Wait.
Why can't we lynch Mai?


----------



## Mai (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Wait.
> Why can't we lynch Mai?


I'll kill Coroxn and become queen myself. :D

You know, I don't think I'm going to bother with a convincing fakeclaim. You wouldn't believe me anyway. So, I'll just try to play this out~

Flower Doll never told us who she inspected the first night. She could be Banquo, just so you know. I won't risk killing her for now, but it's something to keep in mind.

Minnow, does Banquo win alongside the mafia or do they win by themselves and override my victory? What about with the innocents?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Banquo is a Survivor.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

If Banquo lives until the point where either party would have otherwise won, then Banquo wins instead.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Huh.
That's unexpected for a Survivor.


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Mai, I investigated Squirrel (which wound up being useless, as she died that day). I didn't mention it because it was obviously unimportant (and I forgot who I investigated, derp)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Hey Flower Doll.
I think that maybe we should kill you?
Otherwise we have no chance of winning.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Holy shiz!

ok, so if we execute Mai, she'll become queen and execute one of us.

..That's actually all that i'm caught up with. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



DarkAura said:


> Holy shiz!
> 
> ok, so if we execute Mai, she'll become queen and execute one of us.
> 
> ..That's actually all that i'm caught up with. Any one got any ideas?





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hey Flower Doll.
> I think that maybe we should kill you?
> Otherwise we have no chance of winning.


I see an idea.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



Minnow said:


> If Banquo lives until the point where either party would have otherwise won, then Banquo wins instead.


That's disappointing. :( We could've scratched out an alliance, Flower Doll and I! If she's Banquo, that is.

I have no comment on the manner of my death.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia*

Ye2, iit iis dii22appoiintiing.


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

I was actually gonna suggest offing me, considering Macduff can kill Mai only if I'm killed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

2o iif you're 0k wiith iit...
*Flower Doll*


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Pointless!

*Abstain~*

(Also why are you typing in _both_ of Sollux's quirks?)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

ii 2ugge2t we iignore Maii'2 ab2taiin


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Weeeeeeeell, I suggest we ignore you!!!!!!!! You aren't the Mac8eth in this situation!!!!!!!!

Plus, you know I'm the 8est (the 8est!) in every way. :::;) 

I have all of the mafia. All of it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

She has a point, you know.

All I'm getting from this is that we just can't kill Mai, and Legendaryseeker99/2ollux over there is suggesting we kill our inspector?

Maybe it's just me but this seems a little backwards of you, L299.


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



Doc Scratch said:


> She has a point, you know.
> 
> All I'm getting from this is that we just can't kill Mai, and Legendaryseeker99/2ollux over there is suggesting we kill our inspector?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but this seems a little backwards of you, L299.


The only way Mai can be killed is if Macduff kills her. The only way Macduff can kill _anyone_ is if Lady Macduff is killed first.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



Flower Doll said:


> The only way Mai can be killed is if Macduff kills her. The only way Macduff can kill _anyone_ is if Lady Macduff is killed first.


If you're even Macduff!!!!!!!! 

Plus, who knows if I killed him during the night alr8dy???????? I might get luuuuuuuuckyyyyyyyy tonight as well. ::::DDDDDDDD


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

2o Flower Doll
ii2 Macduff 2tiill Aliive?

EDIIT: Nevermiind, iif Macduff wa2 dead, the Mafiia would've won by now.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Or 8anquo!!!!!!!!

Do you even knoooooooow who Macduff is???????? xxxxD


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Of cour2e 2he know2 who Macduff ii2.
2he'2 Lady Macduff.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

It doesn't saaaaaaaay anywhere that they know who each other are. I think.


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Actually, I _don't_ know who Macduff is/was.  That info was not given to me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

...Well fuck.
ii thought the Macduff2 were 2omewhat liike Lover2, a2 the Macbeth2 are.
But at lea2t we know Macduff ii2 2tiill aliive.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

vvote *flowwer doll*


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Vote *Flower Doll* as well (my death won't be in vain)


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

All we need now ii2 for Macduff to kiill Maii iin the niight, and we can get Lady Macbeth pretty ea2iily.

EDIT: Niinja'd, and glad you can be a martyr for u2.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

last time anyone wwas a martyr i wwas mauled by a wwerewwolf


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Yeah, but there aren't any Terrorii2t2 iin thii2 game.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

whoops, forgot this thread existed! (in so many mafia games)

But, if it's the only way to out the mafia, then we lynch our inspector? (This is getting jacked up)

*Flower Doll*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

flowwer is not an inspector you dumpass

also mafia target me, don't ask wwhy


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Flora /ii2/ the iin2pector.


----------



## Mai (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



RK-10 said:


> flowwer is not an inspector you dumpass
> 
> also mafia target me, don't ask wwhy


Why????????

I'm not stupid, you know. You can't manipul8 me!!!!!!! >::::|


----------



## Flora (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



RK-10 said:


> flowwer is not an inspector you dumpass


And how would you know that? I know well enough that if I were Mafia, claiming as inspector can be relatively dangerous because the _real_ inspector could counter-claim and lynch me.

You're making me fairly suspicious of Mafia involvement; perhaps Lady Macbeth?


----------



## Minnow (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

It's been 48 hours, but since there's still some talk I'll extend it by 24.

See you then.


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

No no. Mai can't be Lady MacBeth...because Flower Doll said she found Mai to be mafia, and Lady MacBeth doesn't appear to be mafia upon inspection. She's Macbeth, if anything.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

"-If Macbeth is targeted for execution during the day, he will fight back, kill the King, and become King."

welp


----------



## Flora (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*



RK-10 said:


> "-If Macbeth is targeted for execution during the day, he will fight back, kill the King, and become King."
> 
> welp


That's why I offered the idea of lynching _myself._

...oh, _now_ I get it. You think I'm claiming Lady Macduff so I can become king. That's...kinda silly, for reasons cited above.

Also @ Coroxn if that was directed at me, I was saying RK-10 might be Lady Macbeth.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Here's the reason I wanted to be targetted: I am "a" witch, who has 3 lives. Each night I may sacrafice myself to protect someone, losing a life. If I am targetted, I survive but with one less life.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

(makes sense, with an extra role and all)

So.....lynch who?


----------



## Minnow (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

All right. Sorry about the lateness. Night falls, and on a popular vote our cast decides to execute *Flower Doll.* Chop chop.

*Flower Doll* is dead. They were *not mafia.*

Sunrise is in 48 hours, I hope. Also, for King and other optional night roles, please pm me that you don't want to act if you get the chance; speeds things up a bit.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N4]*

The sun rises again over Scottish hills, and as the cast rouses from their sleep, they notice one of their number is missing.

*Doc Scratch *is dead. They were *not mafia*.

Sunset in 48 hours.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

So you didn't listen to me and killed one of my best bros.

And also Macduff decided to neglect his duties

This sucks


----------



## Mai (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

I toooooooold you, I'm not an 8d88t!!!!!!!! >::::|

((I don't remember why I'm typing as Vriska, honestly. This is weird.))

Anyone want some flaaaaaaaavortext?



Spoiler



You see Noir? I'm going to do that to _you_ very, veeeeeeeery soon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

Well, we possibly have 3 out of six innocents.


----------



## Minnow (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

Extension by 24 hours.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

*Abstain?*


----------



## Minnow (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [D5]*

And, once again, the sun sets behind the castle walls, with the group deciding to put off any executions till the morrow.

No one has died.

Day is in 48 hours.


----------



## Minnow (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N5]*

Dawn breaks after an uneventful night. Well, uneventful except for the DEATHLY SCREAMS.

*Glace* has died. They were *not mafia*.

48 hours, as usual.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [N2]*

Well, there is two Mafia and three Town.
Wat do?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

Well. I guess I'm the last townie to "die", due to my 3 lives.

I'd say deal with it but it's a bad situation!


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

...
Abstain?
Or maybe we should lynch *Mai* and get over with it.


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

Sure, I'd love to be queen!

*Mai~*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

After the King dies, will it be a Mafia win since the Mafia equals the Town?


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

Appar8tly the game is supposed to end when Macduff is killed. 8ut the mafia equaling the town is reasonable enough.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

I am officially rooting for the Mafia now.


----------



## Mai (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

Niiiiiiiice.

So, what qualific8ions do you have for joining the Mafia...???????? It's a very prestidi8s instutution, you know!

You have to do a loooooooot of things to get in........


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

Doe2 lynchiing you count?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

God Im scared.


----------



## Mai (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*



RK-10 said:


> God Im scared.


That's gr8! You should be ::::)

Legend: Weeeeeeeell, it depends on who I end up killing! If it's Coroxn, then I think I'll 8e in the clear........

If you're 8anquo, you can't join the mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

2iigh..
ii hate iit when the reason for a Mafia game griindiing two a halt ii2 becau2e the GM hasn't been on iin week2.


----------



## Minnow (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

I am sorry. I got caught up in school and kinda forgot a little bit. Anyway, after a heated discussion, the group decides that Mai would be the best target for execution.

Mai is brought to the guillotine and is quickly exec—OH WAIT NO. MAI WAS MACBETH AND AS WE ALL KNOW NO MAN OF WOMAN BORN CAN BLAHBLAHBLAH. In a fit of rage, Mai turns on King Duncan, stabbing his eyes. 

Pulling the crown off the limp head of *Coroxn*, *Mai *claims the throne.

*Coroxn* is dead. They were not mafia. 

*Mai* is now King, having the power of daily execution. Ohboyherewego.

Moonset is in 48 hours.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

VOTE *MAI*

IF WE VOTE HER SHE'LL COUNTER-KILL HERSELF.

HOW CONVENIENT!


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 6]*

*RK-10* for suggesting something incredibily silly.

I'm guessing DarkAura is Macbeth.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

haha no you are I protected Darkaura last night

also you're voting with Mai.


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

*A8stain,* 8ecause it's suppoooooooosed to 8e night you guys!

Unless it isn't, in which case I'm going to have to change my vote. ^^^^^^^^;;

You guys know the point of a king is to have ultimate rule, riiiiiiiight? Your votes don't count ::::)


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*



RK-10 said:


> haha no you are I protected Darkaura last night
> 
> also you're voting with Mai.


Also, considering the fact _there is no last night_ I think RK-10 is 8anquo. I know who to kill now :::;D


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

I think it's like twilight.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

Kill me waste nightphase k


----------



## Minnow (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 6]*

And again, the sun rises above Scotland.

Their numbers are dwindling. Who could it be that died this night?

Oh, it was *nobody has died*. Although they could be sure they heard screams in the night...

Sunset in 48 hours.


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

Weeeeeeeell then, unless RK-10 is 8anquo and LS99 is a doctor I think I have enough to say that RK-10 is doctor. Good for him.

Which means that *Legendaryseeker99* is pro8a8ly who I need to kill off to win; sorry a8out that! 8ut I don't want victory stolen from me, and I have a 50/50 shot.

Yay dictatorships! ::::)


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

snicker

LS QUICK GO * MAI * I'M NOT BANQUO :V


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

*le reads rules*

Says that it's a Mafia win if it becomes impossible for Macbeth to die.
Mai is Macbeth, she is king (which means she controls the lynch, I believe), and as far as I know, Macduff is dead. So why is the game still going on?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

Mai

Vote yourself damn it.


----------



## Mai (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

Why the hell would I do that????????!


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

wwhy the hell not


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

I'm just going to pointlessly vote for *RK-10* while waiting on the verdict of my question.


----------



## Minnow (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Day 7]*

Another day ends in Inverness, with an *ahem*_ executive_ order for the death of *Legendaryseeker99*.

*Legendaryseeker99 *is dead.
They were *not mafia.*

Day is in 48 (supposed) hours.

*about your question, lets just say that anything could happen.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 7]*

*gets a glass of water during the night phase*

Oh my god! I'm back on this site, and it looks like only me, RK-10, and Mai are alive.

Well, it looks like Mai is obviously Macbeth, but was Lady Macbeth already out of the game? If not, then RK-10 must be Lady Macbeth.

*gets back to bed for the night phase*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 7]*

Hey, DA. Protip on mafia: Stop cheating


----------



## Mai (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 7]*



RK-10 said:


> Hey, DA. Protip on mafia: Stop cheating


----------



## Minnow (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Macbeth Mafia [Night 7]*

Dawn, yadda. Wherefore hath the night gone, yadda.

Despite the mafia's best efforts, *nobody has died*. 

Day lasts 48 hours.

(we're getting down to the wire here, aren't we.)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

*Sigh*

We should probably abstain considering mai has control of lynchings.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

I still charge and vote

*Mai*

Even though I know I'm probably against Macbeth and her lady


----------



## Mai (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll *a8staiiiiiiiin,* 8ecause there's still a very slight chance of you 8eing alien!


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

Of course you hater


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

Wait wut about me?

*shuts mouth*


=O!!!!!!!

*Abstain*, since there is a chance RK-10 is either alien or lady macbeth. Of course Mai wouldnt vote him off if he was lady macbeth. And if he is alien, then everyone loses. =O


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys are just wasting your time in this game~

You could've probably ended it by now, mai~


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> You guys are just wasting your time in this game~
> 
> You could've probably ended it by now, mai~


Yes, she could have. But why didn't you mai? Of course, you can't get out RK-10, but why not me? (i'm not gonna win either way)



Coroxn said:


> *Mai*
> 
> Because.


you dead

go back to your coffin.


----------



## Mai (Sep 25, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> You guys are just wasting your time in this game~
> 
> You could've probably ended it by now, mai~


I pro8a8ly could've, 8ut I didn't and I think I'm still going to win anyway. So there. ::::P


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok then, RK-10, what's your role? (i have to be sure your not lady macbeth)


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 26, 2011)

Already claimed


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 26, 2011)

You could still be lying 

(or lady macbeth is already dead, since the role list says lady macbeth turns up innocent)


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 27, 2011)

I HAVE MORES INFOS!

RK-9 is obviously Lady macbeth....cause...it's obvious.

I think....or he's alien...


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh yeah?

What are you, missy "I'm not telling you"? >:C


----------



## Mai (Sep 28, 2011)

Guuuuuuuuys, it's not like it even matters. I'll kill you two off in the night using whatever order and then go off to do my happy mafia serial murders. I've 8een handling this pretty much on my own and o8viously it's far too difficult for the town to dispose of one single troll who happens to 8e almost god tier. 

(This must be horribly obnoxious to people who don't read Homestuck. Also I realize how hard it is to get rid of me using this setup.)

Anyhow, in a day or two I'll ascend and laugh. So there~~~~~~~~


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 28, 2011)

....crap....

DESTROY RK-9 FIRST! I WANT TO LIVE!!! SPARE ME!!!


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 28, 2011)

3X SHOWDOWN COMBO.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 2, 2011)

So you're abstaining, Mai?


----------



## Mai (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 3, 2011)

Well, there we go. *Mai*, the rightful king, has chosen to be merciful this fine evening. Joyous, indeed. 

But what will come this night?

*nobody* has died. 

48 hours for all those night actions everyone has to send.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 7, 2011)

Good morning, Macbeths. How does it feel to finally rule Scotland, after all this hard work? It must be exciting! Now you can begin your long reign over a pile of corpses. Good job.

Anyway, *RK-9* was killed in the night, for realz this time. He was not mafia.

Mafia wins, I'll put up the log in a bit.


----------



## Mai (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, this was fun. The outcome was pretty expectable, though! Who was Macduff?

I'll admit I expected to die quite some time ago. The setup makes the mafia don pretty hard to kill, though! Was definitely working against you guys.

I'll just 8e over here.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

I was lady Macbeth, X3!

no one suspected me in the beginning, and when you guys did suspect me, macbeth was ruler! =D


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 7, 2011)

I expected you

:V


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

(thats your 1111 post! =O)

YAY, WE WIN!!!


----------



## Flora (Oct 8, 2011)

I SWEAR TO GOD MACDUFF WHEN I GET MY HANDS ON YOU


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

THE FUCK HAPPENED TO MY POST? \:B
ANYWAY, CONGRATS ON NOT FOOLING ANYBODY
SERIOUSLY, I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT MACBETH DIDN'T KILL YOU FUCKASSES A LONG TIME AGO
JEGUS KRYST


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 8, 2011)

so....it's either Glace, chief Zackrai, or squirrel who's macduff. =P


----------



## Minnow (Oct 9, 2011)

tehlogz said:
			
		

> Macbeth - Mai
> 
> 
> Lady Macbeth - DarkAura
> ...


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

No wonder Macduff couldn't do anything, we killed her in the first night  phase, =P


----------



## Mai (Oct 9, 2011)

You were pretty close to a Banquo win, Legend! :O I was immensely paranoid about that sort of thing the whole time, so when I knew that you didn't roleclaim and the fact that I already "killed" RK-9 once I figured it would be better to off you.


----------

